# Knotwork Arrows of Chaos



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

I drew these a while back. always thought the more elaborate one with thorns would make for an awesome tattoo. If you have the money to get it done then you have my permission to use it as long as you post pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice excellent work


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

thanks mate. working on some banners as well.


----------



## Andar (Apr 2, 2012)

Dude. Imagine this as a tattoo. that would be one of the best tats ever!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats a good idea actually... I might actually use this for tattoos for my ahadi if that would be okay...


----------

